# need help with plant ID



## tadpole420 (Apr 27, 2009)

so i just got both these plants from craigslist hah so it didnt say in the post what they were and i never talked to the guy. so what are they and how should i plant them?

also theres some blackish stuff on some of the leaves of the first plant (showed in the second picture) it rubs off, i think it may be dead algae that was living on the plant then died? the plant had been in a small tupperware not entirley covered with water when i got it. should i rub it all off or just snip those leaves?


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

First one looks like regular Java Fern and the smaller one looks like Java Fern windelov (Lace).


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, Java Fern, as stated above. 

Do not plant the rhizomes or they will rot. These are best attached to wood or rock (you can use string, wire, floss, superglue... ) . If the algae does not rub off easily, then cut those leaves off. It may take awhile before the plants adjust to your tank and start growing new leaves, but they are easy to care for.

-Dave


----------

